# Identify Plants and Recommend Plants



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I have a low light 75 gallon tank, with playsand substrate. I want some midground plants ideas for it, i am thinking of Ferns or Anubias Nana or hygrophilia (ie smaller plants or plant that can be trimed continuously to keep desired length). 

Questions on Pic 1 bellow:
1) Is this Narrow Java Fern?
2) How did the person attach these plants to it, and how does he make the leaves point upwards instead of sideways?

Questions on Pic 2 bellow:
1) There look like hygrophilia, but which kind?
2) Is it a low light plant?

Questions on Pic 3 bellow:
1) What is the name of this plant?
2) How big will it grow, and can the leaves be continuous trimmed without them dying off (ie leaves keeps growing even with trims)?
3) Light Requirements?

Also, what kind of root tablets would you recommend, i have never used any before.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll try to answer some of your questions:

1) Yes that's the narrow leaved Java Fern. You can use thread or fishing line to attach it to whatever you want. I'm not sure why the leaves grow upwards instead of sideways  (maybe something to do with light intensity)

2) That's Staurogyne repens. Its a high light plant that requires good fertilization and CO2.

3) Looks like Pogostemon helferi. Never kept this plant before, maybe someone else could help out. I've used Seachem tablets in the past and I would buy them again. You could try buying them in bulk from eBay to get a better deal 

Hope that helps


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's a couple of ideas for you other than java fern, anubias, hygrophilia(polysperma) which will work: crypt(come in a variety of sizes), sagittaria(dwarf or regular) and vals(taller plant though). Root tabs are a great addition but you might want to pick up an all round fertiliser too and check the spectrum on your light too(6700 K works). Hope this works for you and let us know!!


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks, are there crypt that dont grow too wide or tall, which can be for mid to front ground. I have Sag as my front runner.


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

Pogostemon helferi grow really slow in my tank, need high light and fertilizer especially iron


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Crypt nevilli is small, growing to about 1.5 inches. It grows slowly and is not easy to find.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

i think i need some Staurogyne repens, I think it is very similar to the Hygrophilia, so this should be good and green, specially if it is low light and can live in playsand, and i can keep cutting it to keep it the right size.

I wonder where i can get it in my neighborhood, I am in Oakville, and Mississauga / Milton / Burlington are near by.


----------

